# New Here & Tired of Suffering



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello everyone I just signed up to this forum after lurking around it for quite a long time. Its nice to see such a good community for something like this. You don't feel so alone in your struggles.

But I just thought I would share my condition and was hoping for some potential guidance. As my gastro sadly just shoves off my symptoms into IBS and refuses to really sit down and try to discuss why its not getting any better anymore.

So I'm 26, female, been sick with stomach issues since I was around 12, obviously got seriously worse when I hit puberty and starting having periods. Was not uncommon I was out sick with diarrhea once a week for school. High School I started having chronic pelvic pain along with the diarrhea. Was out for at least two months because I could barely get out of bed from pain, nevermind walk.

So doctors pretty much ran me around a bunch of gastric tests, messed up the tests by doing them in the wrong order. Making me have to go back for the tests like 6 times because it took me that long to be the aluminum out of my system. Then "decided" I have Appendicitis and rushed me to the ER. (I use the term decided loosely, because at this point I feel a lot of the needless surgeries I've had is due to doctors just guessing at this point. Needless to say I don't deal with any of them anymore)

Had Appendectomy, pain never went away. Tried explaining that. Everyone told me it was phantom pains. So off I went back to High School and struggled with pelvic pain and diarrhea more often then ever before. But managed to graduate and then quickly went to college.

Started college like 3 months after graduating High School despite my symptoms. Moved out of town and started living with a roommate. Everything was pretty good for a while. Think I was so busy for a while that I didn't notice my symptoms as much. But a month into school and symptoms flared up again. Luckily classes were not everyday so I was sometimes lucky on not missing classes, but was not uncommon to miss a day a week again. My roommate really struggled with me, though he understood, because I spent all my time from school locked in the bathroom (luckily we had two toilets).

Needless to say about 4 months into college, I knew I couldn't keep this up. Since I couldn't get a job to make enough for rent, etc. So I withdrew and moved back home to my parents. Started pursuing what my pelvic pain/abdominal pain issue was again.

Went to a Gynecologist. He suggested I might have Endometriosis or something else wrong. So off to surgery I went again. He found nothing. So I was forced to suffer again while finding nothing.

Went to a Gastrologist, he thought it might be IBS so ran me through a colonoscopy and stuff just to make sure it wasn't sure Crohns. Found nothing, said it was probably IBS but gave me no medication or information.

Meanwhile at this point, I was so frustrated. I gave up with the doctors for a while. Started College again with online classes. Was able to easily breeze through that, since I could easily do my homework at home and on my schedule and pace. While doing that I started having upper abdominal pain, so my general doctor sent me to get an ultrasound, and they said I had gallstones. Never elaborated on if it was bad or not. But forced me to get my gallbladder taken out without explaining the after effects or how I should change my diet or anything.

After that they did send me to a Gastrologist that was a degree more helpful (the one I am currently using). Had another Colonoscopy since it had been so long (this is pretty much over the course of 9 years since High School at this point). Said I had IBS and gave me Bentyl for pain after eating (I have terrible digestive pain after eating anything) and Lomotil for Diarrhea and told me to start a Low FodMap diet.

The medicine seemed to subside the pain and help with the symptoms for the time being. But I still had that horrible pelvic pain. So I went to my gynecologist and told her I swear I have Endometriosis. That the only thing it could be to me at this point, I'd researched it so much for so many years. It was the only plausible solution. She told me I could have surgery again to look (would of been with the same doctor that did it before). I told her I want to go to a Endometriosis specialist. Needless to say she found me one and I rode 2 hours to see her. Definitely the savior of my life at this point, as she was able to properly find my Endo with surgery (it was hidden in a place, not many surgeons would ever look, because they are afraid of damaging organs) and give me treatment I need. Explained that IBS is quite often in pair with Endo as well.

So I finally after 10 years got most of my health problems figured out. But doesn't mean they are resolved by any means. Despite numerous medications I have yet to truly stop my period, this helps Endo to keep from regrowing and pain. Even going to pelvic floor physical therapy was extremely helpful and gave me some ways to cope.

I also am prescribed quite a few pain medications, since I still have physically impairing pain. But at the moment I only use Gabapentin, because I cannot stand taking Narcotic pain medication. The stomach sickness I get from that is worse then the pain to me.

-----

To sum things up, I have IBS, Endometriosis, and I now have some type of Gastritis (been taking Prevacid perscription for Indigestion for a couple of months now), that probably came from constant pain medicine usage. So I've had to stop those. Which is not helpful sadly.

*Food wise*: I can't eat anything, regardless of being on the strict Low FodMap diet for years. I eat no gluten products, no wheat products, no onions or garlic, no high fructose corn syrup, can't eat a lot of green vegetables, despite loving them. Pretty much if you know the low fodmap diet, you know how much stuff they cut out.









But a typical meal for me is plain white rice, and some kind of plain chicken (sometimes salt & pepper if I'm feeling daring), and a sweet potato. Its quite depressing. I can't go out to eat ever, because you have no control of their menus entirely. Can't eat at a friends house because I don't want them to cut out their favorite dishes because of me (if I am forced to go I usually bring something I can kind of eat, but honestly I usually just avoid going because of the digestion pain). I do try to vary my meals, but that is my typical fall back plan. As just trying to specialize old recipes to a new diet can be quite time consuming. Especially when you have to make your own broth for everything. 

*Daily Symptoms: *Chronic nausea all the time nothing makes better or worse, abdominal pain, pelvic pain, bladder irritation form pelvic pain, constant digestive pain, diarrhea at least once a day. Oh and I get car sick very easy, whether I am driving or not. A 10 minute car ride is enough to flare me up with vomiting and diarrhea. You can imagine the torture of a 2 hr car ride to the doctors.

*Work: *I did finally get a job recently, a retail job as a cashier (haven't started yet). But I am dreading it since its fast paced environment and my stomach is already so unhappy just being at home; luckily its part-time with at most 25 hrs a week. I tried to get into a Nursing Assistant job, but the physical labor is impossible to me. I've never been able to get a job before because I am forced to live with my parents in a town that doesn't have many options. So despite my condition I have no "proof" that I cannot work very well, so I'm going to have to suffer through this job and hope its not as bad as I fear.

I did finish college with a Computer Forensics degree, but that has no value where I live and I am in no condition to go to Police Academy so pursing it further is sadly unlikely. So I have a mountain of school loan debt to go along with my lack of money.

But I own nothing and have very little income of myself. What I do get is maybe the handful of pocket change I get for tutoring my neighbors kids. Which is not enough to pay the bills. I have tried to pursue jobs from home or start my own business for many years but in this area nothing seems to really stick. I'd almost love a data input job or something, but those are nonexistent these days.

*Life: *I am entirely dependent on my parents at 26, sadly. I love my parents for being so understanding though. But I hate I feel like I am dragging them down with mountain of medical bills and never mind Student Loans, thats another demon on its own.

I have no personal life, only have maybe two friends I continuously talk to. None that live near me. One is my old roommate from college, and another is just a friend who comes from a long line of sick family so its nothing new to them. Haven't had a boyfriend since I was 19, don't care to bother with one at this point.

I spend a lot of time on the computer, play video games or reading. Even that is a chore though, hard to focus for a lengthy period of time anymore from pain. Constantly fatigued, don't sleep well. If at all.

I would say I get depressed, but mostly frustrated. I have been to a psychologist, but what I really seek is just helpful tips on how to go about my life. I don't want to venture into the realm of fighting for disability yet.

----

So I'm sorry for the long post! Just better to be thorough I suppose. Guess the reason I am posting is to ask if anyone has any advice. Maybe some tips on how you deal with your daily routine. I'd also love to hear from some people that do work in retail and manage to keep up with it with IBS. Also any women with Endo & IBS, I'd love to hear your stories/tips.

Thank you for you time reading, and posting!


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, I guess one of my questions have been answered.  Called my new job to discuss my stomach issues. And they decided to turn me away instead. I guess it was the right thing to do though, considering it was a job where I cannot go to the bathroom at will. Back to square one again it seems...


----------



## It's a pain in the arse (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here too. It sucks about the job, but if they are that lacking in understanding it would probably have been a miserable place to work.

I'm 39 and have IBS and Endometriosis too. Also Graves disease presenting in the form of Hyperthyroidism - although my thyroid is currently under control ....about the only thing that is!

I developed IBS symptoms around age 14 and was diagnosed age 15, although I had had issues with constipation prior to this from around age 12. My Endometriosis was diagnosed in my mid 20's after a Laparoscopy, although I had had issues with severe period pains since my mid teens, having started my periods at 11. The Hyperthyroidism is a bit more recent being diagnosed around 5 years ago and took 3 years to get under control with medication.

I do work - although only part time, and on a zero hour contract, so I can turn down work if I'm not up to it. I work for social services and privately, mostly with special needs kids and young adults. I am also currently living back with my parents, as I can't afford to rent or pay a mortgage on part time work.

I would love my own place, my parents foster, so it is not exactly a tranquil atmosphere, which doesn't help with trying to relax! Also, living with my Mum doesn't help my eating habits - Mum thinks a balanced diet is both sides of the plate weighing the same ....preferably several pounds







.

I know certain foods sometimes make my symptoms worse, but as even when I'm really really strict with my diet I still get the symptoms, I have over the last decade just not bothered with looking after myself







, taking the view of what's the point? and just staying at home and watching my life go by with nothing interesting to show for the grey hairs I now seem to be getting!!! .....eeeeep!

I don't think my symptoms are as debilitating as yours - you sound like you are in a lot of pain







, but they still rule my life and all the choices I make. I am tired of planning my life around my bowels, and turning down social invitations - which over the last few years have been coming fewer and farther between, as friends just get tired of asking when they know I nearly always say no. If it weren't for Facebook and my 2 brothers, I don't think I'd have any social contact except through work and my once a year treat of going to a music festival (which presents it's own issues - my medicine bag is bigger than my rucksack







, and I am extremely familiar with the festival toilets!). I also don't have a boyfriend, and don't want one at the moment either.

But this year I turn 40 and I want my life back







, so I have started over the last year being more pro-active. Last year, I went back to my GP - having not seen her about my IBS or Endometriosis for over a decade, and asked to be referred back to the hospital for both. Since then I have had 2 Laparoscopy's, Hormone injections, Diathermy and a Hormone Coil fitted via Gynae. Then via Gastro: several blood tests, a transit test - swallowing plastic shapes with X-ray's taken, a Colonoscopy (yesterday), and a rather unfortunate muscle function test where they pumped me full of blue goop, and after donning a nappy, I had to try and poo in an MRI chamber on command while they took images!!!







All tests so far have come back normal! Although I won't know about the Biopsies from the Colonoscopy until I go back to see the Consultant. I also start the FODMAP diet next week as have been referred to a dietician, my first appointment being on Monday.

I have also been making an effort to be more social - having arranged a BBQ party for my Birthday last September (for which I paid dearly the next day, spending most of it on the loo), meeting up with an old friend (who hasn't come round since), and trying to accept more social invites - although these have presented issues, as I need to prepare, and will only go if I know I have the means to leave if I need too.

My symptoms are: bloating, excess wind, pain, cramping, needing to pee frequently, moodiness, a fuzzy head, constant tiredness, headaches, odd sleep patterns, backache, joint and muscle pain for no apparent reason, weird prickly skin sensations (not sure if these and the muscle pain might be down to the Graves), not going to the loo properly especially when entering ... dun dun dun ... The Nutella Zone (poop like chocolate spread), sometimes pain in the bum before and during pooping, heartburn, nausea and a tendency towards constipation usually but diarrhoea at other times - and everything in between! Sometimes I can get both in one day - go figure! And as I'm sure you well know - added to this the painful cramping spasms from the Endometriosis, and weird bleeding patterns ....the joy just keeps on coming!









So, sorry for the long reply, and I don't really have any tips apart from trying to keep your sense of humour intact. But I do understand something of what you are going through with having both issues in the tummy department, and I guess I'm just saying that I get it.


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

I thank you for your long reply though. While I hate to hear someone suffering like I have, it makes you feel a lot less crazy.

I'm also interested to see someone that had symptoms at such an early age as well. Since I very rarely hear of that. Or maybe a lot of people just don't think that really bad periods/cramps or chronic diarrhea is very strange in young girls/women. :/

I think a lot of my abdominal/pelvic pain roots from scar tissue and other things from surgery.  My poor belly button will have to be totally rebuilt if I have many more laproscopies. So I hope to avoid that as much as possible. 

Interestingly enough though, I for a long time have suffered from symptoms very close to Graves' disease. Even got to the point of testing for MS and things, because my arms and legs were totally devoid of feeling or tingly. Among other symptoms. But turned out I just have high blood pressure. Then again, who wouldn't have high blood pressure when you end up unconsciously stressing about your health.

Oh and the Low FodMap diet isn't as terrible as it seems at first. When they give you the initial list of things to avoid its pretty daunting. But there is quite a few workarounds and some cookbooks that exist to help make eating less depressing. Though it can be a bit more complex, especially if you start cutting out wheat/gluten. I kind of wish I bothered with a Dietitian, but around here its not worth the price of finding one sadly. But there is a blog I like that is made by a fellow IBS sufferer that loves her food and she does quite a good job at explaining ways around some cooking woes with the diet, as well as some pretty good recipes. http://www.deliciousasitlooks.com/

Anyways, thank you very much for your post!

I hope that your endeavors to get things back in order go well! I think it really helps your symptoms when things do kind of get on a nice schedule of being normal and you can live life a bit more.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried Ginger capsules for the nausea?


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

BQ said:


> Have you tried Ginger capsules for the nausea?


Haven't tried Ginger capsules specifically. But I usually chew on a bit of fresh ginger root.

I'm thinking of picking up some Peppermint Oil capsules since a lot of people on here talk highly of them, I'll try some Ginger ones as well for the Nausea and see if that helps.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Also maybe look into working from home online for insurance carriers or large accounting firms etc...


----------



## It's a pain in the arse (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi again, thankyou for the link







.

I had a quick look and some of the dishes look yummy, but I will look at it more thoroughly after my appointment on Monday when I know exactly what the dietician will want me to avoid.

It would be interesting to see if the advice in the UK differs from the US or other countries. I understand the FODMAP diet originated in Australia ...at least that's what the guy wielding the butt camera was telling the trainee while I gained intimate knowledge of what the inside of my colon looked like via the big TV screen! On the subject of the colonoscopy, I have to say I found it extremely painful. Did you?

I have ginger capsules in my arsenal too, and I find boiling fresh ginger root to make a sort of tea sometimes helps. In my mission to be more proactive, I have been reading about other possibly helpful natural remedies like Turmeric, Peppermint, Fennel, Cinnamon and Gelatine. Although some articles have said the opposite like with Cinnamon, so it's worth reading around to make an informed choice about what might help or hinder. But I would still rather try a more natural approach before any more medication.

I have tried some non medical things over the years - like Peppermint Capsules (although was prescribed these at one point too), Acidophilus, Symprove, Eliminex, Pro-Biotic Yoghurt, Magnesium, Aloe Vera, Wheat Free, Cow Dairy free, eating wholegrains, elimination diets, detox diets, reducing my chemical exposure, Oxy Cleanse and Colonic Irrigation. But so far nothing I have tried has made any real long term impact, although some things - like the peppermint and ginger can help ease the symptoms a bit, and since reducing my chemical exposure I seem to get less colds and sore throats (which I used to get very regularly), but it hasn't helped my tum







.

I would like to try introducing more Turmeric to my diet (if allowed on the FODMAP), I have been reading about this recently, and it is reported as being highly anti-inflammatory. I find it interesting that auto-immune issues like Graves, Crohns etc have been linked to inflammation. It makes me wonder what it is in our modern world that is causing an increase in all these auto-immune issues ...or is it just better diagnosis? One of the things that caught my attention was that the surgeon who performed my second Laparoscopy showed me pictures of my insides so I could see the patches of Endometriosis (and also where they'd managed to perforate my womb!







), and she actually commented on how swollen my bowel was pointing it out in the pictures.

Have you tried the Paleo diet? My brother gave me a copy of Practical Paleo for Christmas, the author talks a lot about inflammation and immune responses, she does speak a bit about the FODMAP diet too. I would like to maybe combine the two if it is possible once I am in the swing of it - but you are right, it all seems a bit daunting!

When reading up about Endometriosis, I read several articles about how Soya products should be avoided with Endometriosis - as Soya can mimic hormones and make the condition worse, I also read it can impact on Thyroid function. So with Graves and Endometriosis I avoid it like the plague - it's surprising how many things it is in ...foods, drinks, even bath products! Although again, there are articles that argue the opposite, and they are apparently still studying it's effects. There are also a lot of articles written about the link between plastic and endocrine disruption, so I am also wary of plastic food and drink containers. Seriously ...google it (I tried to paste a link, but it doesn't seem to work for me







).

But I may be just getting paranoid, you tend to grasp at straws when nothing conventional seems to help ...I think the frustration sends you a bit bonkers







...







.


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm always up for trying natural means if its not too far stretched (like coffee enemas, no thanks on that hah). I've tried all kinds of pro-biotics I might get a month of effectiveness out of it then I guess I build a tolerance and it works no more. Have not tried any colon cleanses/detox, but only because I fear them, since the colonoscopy cleanse is a nightmare.

As for how I handled a colonoscopy, drinking the liquid I can barely get through 1/4th of the jug, mostly because my body won't take anymore fluid; haven't had one since they started using the capsules for cleansing or whatever. I was put asleep for the colonoscopy so no pain during the procedure. Afterwards I mostly just suffered from lots of trapped abdominal gas (which is not uncommon for me with GI tests), as well as just general constipation as a result. Which results in very painful bowel movements because when the constipation happens (which never happens outside of surgery/GI tests) seems to irritate areas of my bowel that were scarred up quite bad by surgeries/endo.

I have a friend who has mentioned the Paleo diet, and I've looked over it. But never really attempted it, since a lot of the foods that FODMAP asks you to avoid is infact triggers for me. Which I always find a bit weird cause it was stuff I always used to love to eat as a kid.

I'm quite wary of pre-made foods and the plastic containers, etc. They do make some plastic containers free of bpa that I use. But I am quite concerned to even buy things like pre-made bread or cereal, just because of what might be in it, nevermind meat, etc. But I don't think it should be considered paranoid. Plenty of healthy people also fear the same things.  Thats why organic stuff is so popular now.

Have never heard of Soya products, but considering its advertised for women's health its probably best to avoid I suppose. I think even taking the hormone medications to stop my period just makes the whole matter worse. As I still bleed quite heavily once a month or for a whole month. My doctor has been through almost every medicine she can give me and nothing wants to make it past the first four months without giving up.  But supposedly Endo sufferers are way more heavy in that department rather then most women. Every month that goes by that Hysterectomy is a lot more appealing; considering I already suffer from menopause-like symptoms for the medication.

As far as diagnosis goes for auto-immune diseases go I think these auto-immune diseases get too easily lumped together when they can be quite different. Besides they can easily say something is a auto-immune disease but they still have yet to unanimously agree on what might be causing the immune system to go haywire. :/ Not to mention it took them forever to say that Endo was an auto-immune disease. And I think they really just put it in that category because it is their "we don't know what causes it" category. Its always lovely to hear a doctor say you illness is just a fluke of the body. D: I've become a cynic over the years it seems.


----------



## It's a pain in the arse (Mar 5, 2014)

It's hard not to become a cynic, especially when the doctors can sometimes seem like they are just going through the motions ...pardon the pun







.

You go through all their tests, and if nothing comes up positive they seem to loose interest in helping you, or come out with some bullshit. The original GP I saw in my early teens, told me not to worry as my symptoms would probably improve once I had a baby - not what you want to hear at 14! Then I had one male Gynae tell me after I was first diagnosed with Endometriosis in my 20's, that I'd better go and have a baby soon, as I might not be able to have one later .....cheers!

But the real gem was after a load of hospital tests in my 20's, when I was going through a really bad patch, as to why I was loosing weight/having trouble maintaining my weight, was constantly tired and really weak (I was also continually bleeding, although not heavily as was on the pill, due to the then undiagnosed Endo), they told my parents I was probably Anorexic!!! All I did was eat, poop and sleep at the time! My Mum was furious and told them to admit me to see exactly how much I could eat in one sitting (remember what I said about my Mum and her idea of a balanced diet







).

I was at College when this happened, and admittedly was very depressed at the time which probably contributed to my situation, but it's a bit difficult not to get depressed sometimes when you see family and friends all going out and never seeming to worry about where the nearest toilet is located! Then you feel guilty for feeling depressed and anxious, because it's not like it's Cancer or anything like that, but it still impacts so much on your life. People who don't have digestive/bowel issues or constant Gynae pain, really don't get how debilitating it can be - the constant pain, never being able to stray too far from a loo, the amount of planning any social event includes, not to mention the embarrassment factor.

Luckily I have a really great GP who I really can't fault, she listens and always tries to come up with some course of action.

I had Picolax before the Colonoscopy - which gives you watery diarrhoea about every 30 minutes for almost 24 hours, blurghh! Oddly, I have been quite regular since the procedure - even though the info they gave me indicated I probably would have disruption in this area. But, I have felt constant nausea, acid pain and an empty bloated feeling high up in my abdomen since (along with the usual wind - although this seems to be less than I'm used too). I'm wondering if it is due to the high quantity of citric acid in the Picolax? or from the procedure itself which I found extremely painful. I had just Entonox to start with, but was in so much pain they gave me a sedative (the info they gave me beforehand said the sedative they would use would be Midazolam, so I assume that's what they gave me), I don't remember much after that until I was back on the ward. So still feeling quite tender.

I didn't realise Endometriosis was also considered auto-immune, I will look more into this.

Coffee is one of those hit and miss things with me - sometimes it's okay, and sometimes even one cup can give me nausea and griping pains, and a few cups can give me diarrhoea, so a coffee enema? ....I think I'll pass







. I had colonic irrigations a few times in my 20's and early 30's, on the whole, they didn't cause me too much discomfort (apart from one girl who was a bit too heavy handed when pushing on my abdomen and I felt like I'd been punched in the gut for a few days), and they actually seemed to relieve the symptoms for a couple of days, but then I'd be back to square one







. I wouldn't bother now, as I have read more about them since and how they can strip you of essential minerals, bacteria etc and can result in dehydration (particularly if coffee is involved) if not done properly. Also, they are bloody expensive!

How do you currently manage your Endo and IBS other than with pain meds and diet? (If you don't mind my asking). Also, what impact has having your Gallbladder taken out had on your health?


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if it has been wholely agreed that Endo is a auto-immune disease. But they have been calling it that for a few years now. So at least some people think so.

I can't say either my Endo or IBS is managed well at this point. It will go great for a while, then everything will just decide to stop working and take a step back. Honestly the best thing I ever did was go to a Physical Therapist for Pelvic Pain Therapy. While extremely awkward at first, I learned a lot. And learned some exercises to help keep my muscles loose because that was a severe issue I had with my Endo, is I was in pain for so long. My body adapted by tightening everything to the point that my entire right hip was completely unmanageable, symptoms were like hip dysplasia. I was also able to learn some methods to gain strength back that I had lost over the years. Pretty much the general process is like going to a Gynecologist for a pelvic exam (which is usually incredibly painful for me) and they find the knots/sensitive nerves and try to loosen them up from the inside out, or the outside. Its really not as a bad as it sounds. But you will be sore quite often.

Also my PT did delve slightly in my gastro issues as I complained about them a lot. One thing she did teach me was a "massage" to help digest. Pretty much what you do is go clockwise to every corner of you digestive track, mostly colon, and rub it in a circular motion. It can be quite painful sometimes cause you have to press pretty hard. But it can kind of help, especially if you digest slowly when you don't have instant diarrhea.

Gallbladder removal was probably the worst thing I ever did overall I feel. I can't say I ever thought my "Gallstones" were severe. Doctors here has serious issues with never showing you the xrays or exam pictures. They just call you and tell you the results. But my Endo surgeon took a lot of pictures and showed me which I was grateful for that.

After removing the Gallbladder I feel like my stomach sensitivity to food increased drastically. Not just greasy food or whatever (I avoided that anyways). But just sometimes the pain where my Gallbladder used to be flares up and no matter how good I eat or plainly I have to get sick and just a constant sour stomach feeling. It may be some kind of excess bile buildup, which is possible (Gastro has never really perscribed me anything for bile even though there is things that help with excess bile). And my stomach hasn't gotten used to it (Its been around 4 years and it still does thing). I also started having severe indigestion/reflux like symptoms after Gallbladder was removed as well. Gastro just prescribes me Prevacid 2x a day and it seems to control those symptoms at least. Because otherwise I was just eating GasX chewable tablets like 12x a day.

Oh and there is this nice pain creme I use to help with Muscle pain/Inflammation that I get a lot. Not sure if its from scar tissue or the Endo. But its a natural version of like the Ibuprofen lotion that they sometimes prescribe you for sports muscle injuries. It is called Traumheel. Its relatively expensive for me because I have to buy from Amazon, since no health food stores or anything carry it here. But it doesn't take a lot of lotion to be effective. Just have to rub it in good.


----------



## lemonez13 (Mar 5, 2014)

So, fun update to my issues.

I got tired of the chronic nausea so I opted to try to change my birth control medication to see if that was the issue. After initially stopping it, it seemed to help. But then it came back.

In the meantime I called my Gyno, and she changed me to using Ortho Evra patch since pills are not entirely effective for what they need to do. But boy was that a bad idea. Two days in and was vomiting and diarrhea, very violently bad. Nausea so bad I couldn't smell anything resembling food. Took off patch on the second day. Sickness didn't clear up. Been sick for over a week with still chronic nausea, vomiting, diarrhea. Contemplated many times on going to the hospital it is so bad. No over the counter, or previously perscribed anti-diarrheals helped. Over the counter nausea medication = more vomiting.

Stopped taking pretty much majority of my medications except blood pressure medicine and some stomach medications. Both I have taken for over a year, if not two now. So surely I haven't developed side effects randomly out of the blue.

So called Gyno and asked her if the patch could cause all this. She says no way, maybe some nausea. But nothing that would last that long. Or be that severe.

So I'm off to go to the Gastro and probably do more GI tests (I really hate these since they cause even more gastric distress). Hopefully she doesn't blow it off on "its just IBS" again. Cause just IBS is not this bad.

Personally I think the patch just aggravated my already sensitive stomach. And made something severely worse. Whatever it is, I hope I find out. Cause this is horrifying. >.<

Edit: Seems I'll have to wait a bit longer to truly see what the issue is. Have a Endoscopy scheduled for April 10th. Hopefully they find nothing serious, GERD is a possibility. Though I have never heard of anyone with GERD suffering from bad intestinal pain. But Gastro gave me some anti-nausea/vomiting meds that help nicely. And changed my Prilosec to Nexium. Which currently has not helped my stomach at all. It actually seems worse off. D: I'll update again after the 10th if anything occurs or not.


----------

